# JavaScript "SendPage" - MS Service Pack 2



## Claudia_online (17. Aug 2005)

Hallo Java-Profis,

vorab: Ich bin ein totaler Java-Anfänger....und muß nun eine JavaScript-Function anpassen.
Ab Windows XP Service Pack 2 funktioniert die Script-Funktion "SendPage", die ich im SAP-Umfeld nutze nicht mehr.
Grund: Der Internet Browser wartet nicht auf die völlige Abarbeitung der einzelnen Java-Anweisungen und hängt sich auf.

Hier das ursprüngliche Coding (ohne die ALERTS):

 function SAPBCTSendPage() {
	var wnd;
	var bookmarkURL;

	wnd = window.open( SAP_BW_URL_Get() + "&CMD=BOOKMARK","TEST","width=310,height=10,left=0,top=0");

	bookmarkURL = '';
*alert('HALLO');*
	try {
	  bookmarkURL = wnd.document.URL;
	} catch(e) {}

	timeFlag = '';
	setTimeout( 'setTimeFlag()', MaxTime );

	while( bookmarkURL.indexOf( "BOOKMARK_ID" ) == -1 && timeFlag == '' ) { 
	  try {
		bookmarkURL = wnd.document.URL;
	  } catch(e) {}
*	}
alert('HALLO');*
	wnd.close();

	if (timeFlag == '') 
	  SAPBWOpenURL( "mailto:?body=" + bookmarkURL.replace( '&', '%26' ) );
	else
	  alert('Bookmark is not available, please try again');
	  //Text not in RSGLOBALTEXTS, because then all WebTemplates need to be adjusted
	  // to hand over this text-field to JavaScript-Funktion (extra parameter)
  }

Mit den Alerts kann ich meine Funktion korrekt ausführen. Also muß ich eine Anweisung einbauen, die auf die Erledigung der vorherigen Anweisung wartet.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?
Klasse wäre es, wenn Ihr Euren Vorschlag gleich in das Coding schreiben könntet.

Danke und Gruß[/b]


----------



## schmalhans (17. Aug 2005)

einfachste Art und Weise wäre es wohl einfach mit while & if zu verschachteln. Dann muss er warten bis es fertig ist.

ps: java != java.script, www.[b]java[/b]-forum.de


----------



## Guest (17. Aug 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Kannst Du mir das Coding bei einem von mir eingebauten ALERT einsetzen ?

Wie ich geschrieben habe, bin ich leider ziemlicher Anfänger darin...., vielen Dank


----------



## schmalhans (18. Aug 2005)

das solltest du eigentlich schon können, wenn du dich an etwas traust du entwickeln.

guck in HelpDesk nach IF-Bedingungen und While-Schleifen.
Aber guck in JAVA-SCRIPT-DESKS!


----------

